# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Soil substrate--commercial or front yard?



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Referring to Diana Walstad's method of tank setup (haven't had a chance to get my hands on the booko...just what I could glean from around here) I understand the purpose of using soil for the bottom layer of substrate. I have seen it recommended to use potting soil WITHOUT added ferts, etc. However, I cannot find a commerical potting soil in my area that doesn't have anything added to it. 

Is there any problem in using collected soil as long as it's from an area where pesticides, ferts, etc. haven't been used? Would it still provide a decent amount of nutrients for plants, or do commercial mixes tend to be more abundant?

Thanks!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Referring to Diana Walstad's method of tank setup (haven't had a chance to get my hands on the booko...just what I could glean from around here) I understand the purpose of using soil for the bottom layer of substrate. I have seen it recommended to use potting soil WITHOUT added ferts, etc. However, I cannot find a commerical potting soil in my area that doesn't have anything added to it. 

Is there any problem in using collected soil as long as it's from an area where pesticides, ferts, etc. haven't been used? Would it still provide a decent amount of nutrients for plants, or do commercial mixes tend to be more abundant?

Thanks!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I prefer a cheap, sterile, potting mix without any fertilizers. It's easier to use and won't have any chemical salts leeching out like backyard dirt may. It's also got a better ratio of peat:"dirt" and it's the peat content that's important for stable decomposition and carbon production.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Phil. I guess I'll keep looking for a non-additive soil...


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd agree with Phil. Also, I've used many brands of potting soil and they've all worked. Today on picture gallery, I 've put specs of my 45 gal display tank. Specs include the ingredients of the potting soil I used.

Diana Walstad


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Diana, I'll check out your specs on the soil mix (just checked the photo gallery and couldn't find them...will check later).


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I used some generic potting soil, peat and kitty litter in a layered substrate in my 60 gallon cube, the nymphea zenkeri that is in there is sending up its 4th flower in 2 weeks, nuff said


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Where are you all finding soil without any additives?! As I said earlier, my problem is that I can't find sterile soil ANYWHERE. ANy certain brands to look for?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

It sounds kinda odd, but, the best potting soil I've found is the "no-name" brand you can get at a grocery or hardware store. The generic stuff lacks the perilite and other additives in my experience.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I just made a trip to Wal-Mart and got a bag of some generic soil that they've never had before. It _might_ have some perlite in it, but I don't think so (haven't opened the bag yet). The list of ingredients is simple, with nothing out of the ordinary being listed--bark, soil, peat, etc.

*FINALLLY!!!*

I've also got a bag of sphagnum peat (not the moss...just peat) as well. Would it be beneficial to mix some of this into the soil?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Diana, I noticed one of the soil mixes you have used is a mushroom compost. Do you worry about the decomposition of all the organic material in the substrate? Is it a worthy concern?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Robert,

Compost is compost whether it comes from mushrooms or kitchen table scraps. By definition, composted organic matter has already been digested by bacteria into a less raw form, with the nitrogen percentage usually lessened. The composted material contains humic acids and other less rapidly digestible compounds. Nutrient release is less rapid, and therefor, there is less potential for toxicity from ammonia, oxygen depletion, etc.

Diana Walstad


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

I've used this pond soil in my plant propagators.

Water Garden Soil 

I haven't tried it in a display tank yet. It should be easy enough for someone to get it here in Eastern Canada. The company does distribute down to the US, so if anyone was really interested, you could do some checking for a retailer, or find something similar.

George


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Diana, I noticed one of the soil mixes you have used is a mushroom compost. Do you worry about the decomposition of all the organic material in the substrate? Is it a worthy concern?
> 
> Robert
> ...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

As a general note, don't worry about perlite components in your soil. It's just heat expanded rock as it vermiculite(mica) and it won't affect your tank negatively.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

The stuff just floats to the surface when uprooting/moving plants

I find that annoying


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Just as an updated, I unded up putting 25 lbs. of kitty litter in the tank.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ive used for over a year a combination of red loam soil from my garden (from 10m deep ) and peat - working great for me - i have heating cable though...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Mor B. The red loam soil reminds me of the soils of baseball parks where I used to play as a kid. Do you think that would work in a planted tank? Perhaps I could talk to my buddy the groundskeeper and see about trying it???? Anyone know if that stuff would work in a planted tank???


----------

